# Woohoo, Anney and Bally!



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And he is first ever Grand CH w **!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How awesome, and how deserved! Huge congratulations!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations! That's amazing


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Shelby, we had a GREAT time this weekend. I learned that the Qual level is where we need to be playing. We have a long way to go but it is a nice first step. Thank you Shelby for your listening ear and kind words!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Pretty darn amazing dog and handler


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!

Next come up here to Alaska and run our Qs! We have as few as 3 dogs in a Q or as many as 12. But generally a very small field of dogs. But sounds like your guy will be done with running the Q very soon and be in the Open and Am!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## reddog90 (Jan 13, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------

